# 3x3x9 cylinder mod



## phantomoperator (Oct 5, 2014)

Has any one ever done a mod of the wit eden 3x3x9 into a cylinder? If not i might attempt it.


----------



## s3rzz (Oct 5, 2014)

Aren't the center pieces super thin on this? Might be a trick to get it to work.


----------



## phantomoperator (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah. I figured it would make for a really ineresting looking shape shifter.


----------

